# XP-51 Mustang



## Micdrow (Nov 11, 2006)

Thought I would share these pictures with you. Its a rare glimpse into the cock pit of the XP-51, a outside look at it along with a picture of a Allison Engine. Last two pictures taken by myself. The XP-51 is located in the EAA's Musuem. Picture of cock pit came from the EAA Sport Aviation magazine November 2006 issue. 

The EAA use to fly this aircraft regulary from 1976-1982 but the engine sputtered one day and well it was decided to ground it and put it on perminate display due to it being the oldest surviving mustang. 

Fortuently its in very good company. Below a list of aircraft in the same hanger.

Dehaviland Mosquito DH 98
P-51D
Spitfire IX
Corsair F4U
Grumman Duck J2F6
B-25H
Hispano HA112
T6G-Texan, One of only two know to have been flown by Tuskege airman

Just to name a few.
Link to Museum EAA AirVenture Museum - Oshkosh, WI

Enjoy Micdrow


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 11, 2006)

Good stuff!


----------



## evangilder (Nov 11, 2006)

Nice Micrdrow. I used to visit the EAA museum when they were in Milwaukee.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 12, 2006)

i think she looks much better than your average 'stang........


----------



## Micdrow (Nov 14, 2006)

Its also interesting to know that you can make a P-51A mustang for half the price or less than a P-51D Mustang

Micdrow


----------



## R-2800 (Nov 20, 2006)

thats some neat pictures you have glad to see the old bird is still around


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 21, 2006)

I knew that the Mustang was derived from a ground attack mission, but did not realize that it mounted 8 machine guns. Was that standard initially for the NA-73? I have read 4-.50s and 4-.30s.

Then the P-51A had 4-.50s.
P-51B-D had 6-.50s.

Right?


----------



## Glider (Nov 21, 2006)

I think you will find that the P-51A came with either 4 x .50 and 4 x .30 or 4 x 20.
Duxford has an A which has the 8 x mg.


----------



## evangilder (Nov 22, 2006)

The P-51A at Chino has ports for 4 machine guns. I don't know which ones they are though.


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 24, 2006)

Interesting. I've seen the quad 20mm, but did not think that was fielded.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 24, 2006)

The British had some P-51A's armed with 4 x 20mm alongside the 4 x 50 cal ones, I think most went to Russia although I'm not sure.


----------

